
Vulkano – Safe Rust Wrapper Around the Vulkan API - brson
http://vulkano.rs/
======
nooeai
For the layman, could you explain why is this different to the already
existing wrappers krust [1] and ash[2]?

1: [https://github.com/fyl2xp1/krust](https://github.com/fyl2xp1/krust) 2:
[https://github.com/MaikKlein/ash](https://github.com/MaikKlein/ash)

